# إلى كل من يبحث عن مخطط مسجد تفضل من هنا dwg



## barrosh (9 مارس 2007)

*إلى كل من يبحث عن مخطط مسجد تفضل من هنا​* 



الملف Dwg فرصة لا تعوض
الرجاء إبداء تعليقاتكم
وشكرا


----------



## Natural (9 مارس 2007)

يسلمو عالمبادرة الحلوة من طرفك..

بس الملف ..مافي؟؟؟..!!

ياريت تتاكد من وضعه 



دم بالف خير من الله


----------



## doora (9 مارس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م / رانية (9 مارس 2007)

أين هو المخطط، أعد وضعه


----------



## nassermaya (10 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور بس لا يوجد اي ملف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (10 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## sawi (10 مارس 2007)

فين الملف عاوزين نستفاد


----------



## sawi (10 مارس 2007)

فين الملف عاوزين نستفاد:67: :67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## sadamara (10 مارس 2007)

اين الملف ليستفاد منه الاخوه


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (11 مارس 2007)

نتفضل من أيييييين يا م/باروش.........إشتغالة دى ولا اييه بالظبط!!؟


----------



## م ابو عبد الله (7 مايو 2007)

الملف يا ابن الحلال


----------



## esa_arch (7 مايو 2007)

ارجو وضع الملف من جديد وشكرا .....


----------



## المصرى معاك (7 مايو 2007)

الملف ويييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## barrosh (8 مايو 2007)

*أسف على التأخير و هذا المسجد*

هذا الملف يا أصدقاء


----------



## مهندس لؤي (8 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز أو أختي العزيزة barrosh

شكراً والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## shrek (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك .........................................


----------



## lkoutmi (8 مايو 2007)

merci mon amie poure tes efforte


----------



## خضر أسعد (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور


----------



## Mu7ammad (8 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## معماري فقط (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (9 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير اخوي 
لكن احس انه mooor tradition وهذا النوع من التتصاميم ما عاد ييعجب بناة المساجد اذ اصبح هناك من يميل للمساجد البسيطة modernالتي تكون غنيه من ناحية التصميم وليس بكثرة القباب


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

الرجاء وضع الملف


----------



## esp_archi (11 سبتمبر 2009)

merci bcp pour cet effort


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اين الملف اخي الكريم*


----------



## مجدي موسى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله عطك العافية لكن مافي ملف


----------



## salim128 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*اين الملف ليستفاد منه الاخوه*​


----------



## ثامرالقريشي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المقلب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وين الملف الله يخليك؟؟؟؟


----------



## AH7MAD (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ع الأشتغالة .........


----------



## samir hammani (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن أين المخطط ....... كما أني في حاجة ماسة إلى نمادج للمحراب و المنبر لأدعم بها مسجد الحي


----------



## hananfadi (27 فبراير 2010)

mercii pour sa


----------



## سعد أرك (28 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم لكن الملف غير موجود أعد وضعه


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مجهوداتكم 
نأمل تنزيل مساقط متاحفك 
شكرا"


barrosh قال:


> *إلى كل من يبحث عن مخطط مسجد تفضل من هنا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## علي المجمعي (16 مارس 2010)

الاخوةالكرام
الاخ بروش وضع الملف في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع في المشاركة 14 حسب ما اذكر
وليته يعدل مشاركته الاولى


----------



## وادي سمنه (22 مارس 2010)

الي يريد الاجر لدينا ارض نريد ان نقيم عليها مسجد ونحتاج الى مخطط انشائي كامل 
وجــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (23 مارس 2010)

أين الملفات ؟؟؟


barrosh قال:


> *إلى كل من يبحث عن مخطط مسجد تفضل من هنا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLACKHOOK (5 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير على المبادرة الرائعة / بالنسبة للاخوه اللذين تعذر عليهم تحميل ومشاهدة الملف انصحهم بالدخول للموضوع الاول الذي ارفقه الاخ باروش تحت عنوان مسجد في تونس أنا قمت بتحميل المخططات من هذه المشاركة وجزا الله خيرا الجميع *


----------



## مطيع يحيى (5 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور بس لا يوجد اي ملف


----------



## yasser00 (5 فبراير 2011)

اين المخطط للمسجد


----------



## العقبى (5 فبراير 2011)

اين الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بني رحب (6 فبراير 2011)

الملف ذهب ولم يعد


----------



## m00n _7 (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم شكر جزيلا الاخ barrosh على المخطط .. قد تم التحميل 

بالنسبة للاخوان اللى ماوجدو الملف الملف موجود فى الصفحة 2 من التعليقات.. المشاركة رقم 14 ....فقد تم وضع الملف من قبل صاحبه ..وهو موجود ملف مضعوط فى المرفقات ..شكرا


----------



## nsam2 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ashrafcoo2020 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

لا يوجد ملف


----------



## panjar (20 يونيو 2011)

خويه مشكول بس وينه الملف معقوله هاي بله عليك هيه هاي سوايه


----------



## المهندس الاثير (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدكركور (22 يونيو 2011)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## طارق 2 (26 يونيو 2011)

coooooooooooooool 10x


----------



## hgwkuhkd5 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اعيدوا تنزيل الماف لانه لم يعد موجود ليعم الخير


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## دموع الاحزان (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً والله يجزيك الخير


----------

